# LTZ rims / tires are expensive as...



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Holy crap that's pricy. Next time you should have just let the bus hit you and let them take full blame with evidence. Some bus drives should not be on the road.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

lol my kdws were only 130 a piece just get a different kind


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dayhoff35 said:


> lol my kdws were only 130 a piece just get a different kind


running 1 tire different than the other 3... lol that would be a bad idea

also, $534 a wheel? they're like $300 on gmpartsdirect


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you _can_ get the Michelins a lot cheaper than that, but (sadly) _not_ the 18" LTZ wheels (GM only).


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do not pay for a replacement wheel. Just find a good wheel repair shop. Should cost $100-$175.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's an cast alloy wheel, not steel.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

$328 on GMPartsDirect....shipping may be a pain tho....


*Description Year MSRP Price  Your Price: *

*pzv  2011  $534.39  $327.90*


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree. Take them to a repair shop and they'll fix em for $100 - $150. Drive a little more defensively.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Do not pay for a replacement wheel. Just find a good wheel repair shop. Should cost $100-$175.


Yup. Check tirerack for the tire if it's damaged, but if it's just aesthetics, I wouldn't bother.



70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's an cast alloy wheel, not steel.


And your point is? You'd be surprised what a good wheel repair shop can do.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just get 2 new ones then nbd better then buying one


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

repair shop.. thats my vote as well.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So the damage on the tires is the main thing and they need to be replaced. The rims arent badly damaged just grooved but appearance wise its barely noticeable. My main concern is will the alloy rims rust if I leave them be and don't replace them. I live in a very snowy climate. Anyone have experience with Wheel Repairs? How well are the wheel repair specialists???


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

no the alloy wheels won't rust, they are aluminum.

closest i've had to any experience with working alloy wheels was this little experiment i did on my X5's wheels. I HATED the BMW silver they painted them with from the factory. Soo after a little soda blasting and about 160 hrs of hand sanding, buffing and polishing (total for all 4 wheels). This was the outcome.. I was able to fix a couple rashes that they had from the previous owner, but thats about it. BTW these are 20" wheels and are a serious handful to handle.. fun experiment. Won't do it again

after the soda blasting









this was a lot bigger project than i imagined when i started









up close of the finished wheel.. got to love wet sanding at 2500 grit.. mmm mirrors..









What they looked like back on my X5


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

What's your insurance deductable? It may be worth a claim.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

That's why I bought the 2LT instead of the LTZ. Although the LTZ tires look nice and perform well they cost nearly double what the 60 series do. I was also told they are not much good in the snow either. The owners manual also says the low profile tire wear much faster.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Im actually really concerned about winter in this car but for a different reason. The gears are so deep and it pulls so hard at the start i feel like it can get nasty. FWD cars are usually ok though


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Definitely go to a wheel repair shop! Once it is fixed. Forget it! Depending on your mileage on the car(under @10K), if the tire needs replacing(not just cosmetic) replace with the same as what is on the car. I had the same dilemma when I hit a fire hydrant. Bent a wheel and ripped a hole in the sidewall of the tire. A Goodyear store was nearby and I was at work. With 3000 miles on the car I opted to drive on my spare(yea I got one of those) and find a Firestone store to have matching tires. I didn't want 3 Firestones and 1 Goodyear. I did not have a choice on buying a tire or wheel. If you do (because of cosmetic damage) fix the wheel and forget the tire.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

This is the wheel from a 2011 Camaro SS that I sold to one of the Indiana Pacers and it was repaired after the accident and looks absolutely brand new. The cost was somewhere around $200.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Im actually really concerned about winter in this car but for a different reason. The gears are so deep and it pulls so hard at the start i feel like it can get nasty. FWD cars are usually ok though


Manual mode start in 2nd gear. Or let the traction control do it for you.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, I use manual mode sometimes. But more concerned about the tires i heard they suck in the snow, lol


----------



## dane-92 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im selling my 18 inch ltz rims for 400 if you want new ones


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No need, I got them repaired. Thanks anyway ^_^


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

400? any rubber? and where u located. need some winter rims haha


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> 400? any rubber? and where u located. need some winter rims haha


18" snow tires are so expensive, its not even worth it.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought all of them come with Firestones .. like I have on my 2011 RS ..
They have lasted the 30,000 miles but mot much more .
200 !!! for CAR tires , WOW that is a LOT . The Big Pickup tires are that much tho


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

dane-92 said:


> Im selling my 18 inch ltz rims for 400 if you want new ones


I guess thos low profiles are good on ice , Never had them I assume they would have a harder ride ??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the _exorbitant_ co$t of alloy wheels is *why* I wish they'd just go back to using nicely _styled_ *steel* rims, such as the *Motor Wheel Corp's *_Magnum 500 _used on late '60's MoPars, Fords, and GM's:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if I was to buy a new 2013 Cruze 1LT from a dealership if they would be willing to swap out the OEM 16" rims and tires for a set of the 18" LTZ rims and tires if I said I wanted them as the condition to seal the deal? If not a swap, would a dealership maybe be open to ordering/purchasing the LTZ rims, bolts,center caps for me in place of me accepting any free accessories or free services? Thanks if anybody knows!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Does anybody know if I was to buy a new 2013 Cruze 1LT from a dealership if they would be willing to swap out the OEM 16" rims and tires for a set of the 18" LTZ rims and tires if I said I wanted them as the condition to seal the deal? If not a swap, would a dealership maybe be open to ordering/purchasing the LTZ rims, bolts,center caps for me in place of me accepting any free accessories or free services? Thanks if anybody knows!



All they can say is No.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> All they can say is No.


True, but I want them to say yes, hahaha!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> True, but I want them to say yes, hahaha!


If they want to sell the car. They will find a way to make it happen. There is a guy here on forum that was selling LTZ wheels.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't have the cruze yet but when I do I would like to get the ltz rims for free if i could due to them being expensive and if not then go buy them from someone or from a website.


----------

